# June Acquisitions



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Most of these are from late May.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/dscn9213j.jpg/

Oyster Poplins from O'connell's
Birdseye otc socks from BS in lavender and Tan (not shown)
Green and mid-blue foulard silk pocket squares from Burgos (A well known shirtmaker in Madrid)

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/dscn9217w.jpg/

Foulard PS from ASW
Wool PS from Drakes
cotton PS from S & G

Perhaps I should start a thread on the topic of squares, or more specifically their hand-rolled edges, but i thought for the sake of comparison I 'd take these photos:
[img/]https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/dscn9220y.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/dscn9223q.jpg/

This blue silk with cream dots is from Sam Hober and was more or less half the price of the others. As is obvious from the photos, none of the other brands come close to the finish work of the SH PS, though I should note that SH squares are quite a bit smaller than the others (but that matters little because their silks are much heavier than the others as well)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

A pink/green/white stripe and an orange/blue white plaid poplin American Living BDs; not bad at $5.00 each.

I guess NM has stopped selling Black Fleece; I went to a Last Call and found a yellow/blue stripe over white OCBD for $45.00. I figured they'd be quite trim, but they're obviously cut from the same pattern as the standard must-irons. Only real differences I can see is nicer buttons, gussets and locker loop. Been a while since I've bought any OCBDs from BB (last were slim-fit) and were immediately taken-in on the sides and sleeves, but I guess they'd be equivalent to the slims. This one will be taken-in, too. On the plus side, the BB2 size seems to be a solid 15 1/2X34, with the usual good BB collar shrinkage allowance.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Either there is an amazing amount of self control being exhibited or folks are waiting for the semi-annual. I am too, but I ordered one of these anyway. Seemed like a good price.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

St John's Bay Madras shirt x2 (A beater at least)
PRL cream polo
Yet _another_ ribbon belt (from a seller on Etsy).
Pic:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

RL Preston chinos. May possibly be the best chino pant I've ever tried.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Trip English said:


> RL Preston chinos. May possibly be the best chino pant I've ever tried.


What's the cut like?


----------



## Pugin (May 15, 2010)

Outstanding acquisitions, Benson.


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> What's the cut like?


Straight fit. Very similar to the BB Clark, but I prefer the fabric of these and not just because of the non-iron finish on the Clarks. They just seem to hang perfectly and are roomy without feeling at all baggy. They can also be had for very cheap money in all sorts of places.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> A rather rare beast - Hanover shell cordovan saddles, 12C


Received these today. They need some help and some Mac and some Venetian, maybe even some polish to cover up some scuffs and so forth, but they'll clean up nicely, I think.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

frosejr said:


> Received these today. They need some help and some Mac and some Venetian, maybe even some polish to cover up some scuffs and so forth, but they'll clean up nicely, I think.


good luck! post picture of your successful work


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks, Pugin. The poplins from O'Connell's are excellent, something I thought I'd never say about a cotton blend. They are just right for those times when a pair of Bills makes one look like a wet paper towel.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

frosejr said:


> Received these today. They need some help and some Mac and some Venetian, maybe even some polish to cover up some scuffs and so forth, but they'll clean up nicely, I think.


Great acquisition. Those should polish up well.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Great acquisition. Those should polish up well.


they did! I'm wearing them today.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

*Florsheim Imperial Kenmoor*

Found these on Etsy. Probably overlooked because they were spelled "Kenmore". As far as I can tell, NOS and maybe tried on and walked around in once. As you can see, they still have some of the original tags on the sole. For $40, a steal I believe.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

^ Very nice.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

The Trad Forum acquired Mr. Flip Richards...

By the way, wicked Florsheims, BorderBandit, congratulations!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Haven't acquired much lately, but do have some Walk-Over white bucks and dirty bucks incoming from Pugin. Also bought the O'Connells bucket hat for wear on an upcoming trip. Thrifted a Dooney and Bourke alligator belt a little while back that I wore for the first time today.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

BorderBandit said:


> Found these on Etsy. Probably overlooked because they were spelled "Kenmore". As far as I can tell, NOS and maybe tried on and walked around in once. As you can see, they still have some of the original tags on the sole. For $40, a steal I believe.


$40 is indeed a steal for those - congrats!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Ah, 40% off sale at J. Press. I just bought a pincord suit (listed at 25% off on the Web site, but 40% at the brick and mortar store):

https://jpressonline.com/sportcoats_pressclusive_detail.php?id=J21012N

and matching trousers

https://jpressonline.com/trousers_casual_detail.php?id=JP1072J

Now I'd like to pick up some nice white bucks to go with it.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

DoghouseReily, Barrister & Solicitor, Cardinals5, et al. Thank Y'all for this! Without running across this forum and the ideas of Trad quality and whatnot, I would have never even found these gems, nor recognized their quality. So thank you for passing on the wisdom to the younger and/or less informed generations. Oh, and one more shot.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm quite envious. Congrats!


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Great buy on the Florsheims. Those are quality shoes.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok, so now as I am back home from a (rather unsuccessful) date with plenty of energy to spare I decided to make a few posts of other things I had been talking about earlier:

Left to right: Massimo Bizzochi, Charvet, and Charvet.









My luckiest find, an Isaia 7 fold tie. Yes, yes I left the original price tag at the top to brag a bit. But hey, when that was the original price and I got this tie for $30...maybe a little bragging is in order?









Total cost, under $90. It's been a good month for me finding deals. And yes, flame me for bragging, I know, I know...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Saturday's afternoon mail delivery included a parcel from LeatherSoul...a pair of 9D, Alden Six Eyelet Chukkas, crafted in a medium brown, lady-calf and outfitted with oiled, flex-welt soles. Great fit, very pliable hand to the leather and a sole both caresses and protects your feet. IMHO, Tom has another winner with this special make-up design! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Saturday's afternoon mail delivery included a parcel from LeatherSoul...a pair of 9D, Alden Six Eyelet Chukkas, crafted in a medium brown, lady-calf and outfitted with oiled, flex-welt soles. Great fit, very pliable hand to the leather and a sole both caresses and protects your feet. IMHO, Tom has another winner with this special make-up design! :thumbs-up:


enjoy wearing and remember the break in procedure


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

My first grown-up suit! BB Fitzgerald in solid navy. Also navy Essential shorts from J. Crew, 9" inseam.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Red Wing made in USA Wabashas on closeout at Amazon.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/img00369201106121416.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/137/img00368201106121416.jpg/


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

unmodern said:


> My first grown-up suit! BB Fitzgerald in solid navy.


Nice! I've got a Madison in blue pinstripe and I love it. The only trouble is that it has ruined me, and now any lesser suit just doesn't feel right. I'm thinking of picking up the solid navy myself.

I don't get the Brooks emails anymore for some reason, but used to get them constantly. Have they announced what other categories of items will be on sale each day this week and/or the percentage off?


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

mjo_1 said:


> Nice! I've got a Madison in blue pinstripe and I love it. The only trouble is that it has ruined me, and now any lesser suit just doesn't feel right. I'm thinking of picking up the solid navy myself.
> 
> I don't get the Brooks emails anymore for some reason, but used to get them constantly. Have they announced what other categories of items will be on sale each day this week and/or the percentage off?


They haven't announced the percentages, but you can see the list on the main site. Tomorrow is sport shirts, Tuesday is shoes, &c. Historically they range from 25% (probably the shoes) to 40% (sport shirts, probably ties).


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I exercised restraint tonight, but that may be tough if cordovan footwear goes on sale.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

That's a great-looking shoe at more than half-off, although I wouldn't call it a boat shoe (which is how it is pitched online). And Red Wings last darn near forever. Sadly, none left in my size.



cecil47 said:


> Red Wing made in USA Wabashas on closeout at Amazon.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/img00369201106121416.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/137/img00368201106121416.jpg/


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing and remember the break in procedure


Thank you Uncle, for the good wishes and you may be assured that only the proper break in procedure with be applied, in addition to regular applications of the Mac method to maintain the pristine look of the shoes! You Sir, seem to have taught us all very well. Here's to a great day and an even better tomorrow!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Just got a pair of the below trousers -- high waisted, british khaki color, button fly, side adjustors and _forward_ pleats. *Really* happy with these.










Wait for a thread detailing my saga of the search for high waisted trousers. I'll post photos and reviews of some trousers that I've found and very happy with. FWIW, Buzz Rickson still remains the gold standard.

*High waisted or bust!*


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I dig your kahkis, but those remind me of Jon Higgins!!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I dig your kahkis, but those remind me of Jon Higgins!!


Ha!

I'll post a photo of me wearing these khakis soon. They are off at the tailors for hemming.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

(double post)


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

This time it is an easy choice, on purchases to come: BB's seersucker robe, possible linen suit, and a trio of must-iron OCBDs, all via the post-Father's Day sale to come. Dad passed away a couple of weeks ago, so Sunday won't be an easy day. One tends to look for comfort in simple things in these times.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Harris Tweed lightweight jacket. Grey with burgundy and blue stripes. 180 $


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eyedoc2180 said:


> This time it is an easy choice, on purchases to come: BB's seersucker robe, possible linen suit, and a trio of must-iron OCBDs, all via the post-Father's Day sale to come. Dad passed away a couple of weeks ago, so Sunday won't be an easy day. One tends to look for comfort in simple things in these times.


I am so sorry to learn of your loss, eyedoc2180 and will keep you in my thoughts and include you in our prayers this coming Sunday. If my memory serves me well this morning, I seem to recall your mentioning that your Dad had worked with the F 105, Thud program during his military service? May you find comfort in your memories of him this weekend and always!


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Benson said:


> Most of these are from late May.
> 
> Perhaps I should start a thread on the topic of squares, or more specifically their hand-rolled edges, but I thought for the sake of comparison I 'd take these photos:
> [img/]https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/dscn9220y.jpg/
> ...


*Benson,*

Thank you for your kind words.

As you noticed we carefully balance the size of our pocket squares with the fabrics that we use so heavier fabrics will be smaller.

We are always open to suggestions and requests.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Sam Hober said:


> *Benson,*
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> ...


David,

It seems to me that we should be thanking you for providing such superlative goods. I showed the above square to the woman who owns Burgos in Madrid and she was quite impressed. She told me the squares she sells are of silk remaindered from when the shop employed someone to make neckties, and that they are sewn by an old woman, who she is certain she will be unable to replace.

I am looking forward to the colored-border linens you mentioned on the other forum, and I would be thrilled if you were to add patterned wool or cashmere squares and neckties.

All best,
Benson


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Benson said:


> David, It seems to me that we should be thanking you for providing such superlative goods. I showed the above square to the woman who owns Burgos in Madrid and she was quite impressed. She told me the squares she sells are of silk remaindered from when the shop employed someone to make neckties, and that they are sewn by an old woman, who she is certain she will be unable to replace.
> 
> I am looking forward to the colored-border linens you mentioned on the other forum, and I would be thrilled if you were to add patterned wool or cashmere squares and neckties.
> 
> ...


I am also looking forward to the linen pocket squares with the colored borders.

We are working on some wool challis that is woven in Ireland and printed in Macclesfield for the fall to be offered as ties and pocket squares.

Cashmere patterns will be later.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

srivats said:


> Just got a pair of the below trousers -- high waisted, british khaki color, button fly, side adjustors and _forward_ pleats. *Really* happy with these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are really cool, in a vintage military sort of way. Unfortunately I find myself a little broad in the middle these days, and that would not work with those pants.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

srivats said:


> Just got a pair of the below trousers -- high waisted, british khaki color, button fly, side adjustors and _forward_ pleats. *Really* happy with these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Srivats: Could you share additional information on these; source, cost, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

Grandpa's man-jewelry (L-R)
Tie tack (not sure I'll use this one - I don't want to ruin my ties!), Lapel pin for having worked 25 years with Lockheed, jade ring, cuff links (the second pair are antique, but not from my grandfather). In the back, slide rule, again from Lockheed, I'm really enjoying learning how to use this.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve Smith said:


> Those are really cool, in a vintage military sort of way. Unfortunately I find myself a little broad in the middle these days, and that would not work with those pants.





eagle2250 said:


> Srivats: Could you share additional information on these; source, cost, etc.? Thanks!


Thank you gentlemen. They are indeed military repros of WW2 british khaki drill unifroms. Eagle, you have a PM 

I'll post a photo soon in WAYWRN (got them from the alterations tailor over the weekend and wore them today with a pair of park avenues in dark brown).


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

mualphapiper said:


> Grandpa's man-jewelry (L-R)
> Tie tack (not sure I'll use this one - I don't want to ruin my ties!), Lapel pin for having worked 25 years with Lockheed, jade ring, cuff links (the second pair are antique, but not from my grandfather). In the back, slide rule, again from Lockheed, I'm really enjoying learning how to use this.


Beautiful family heirlooms. Congratulations!


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I couldn't pass these up

https://www.mrporter.com/product/300715

They had 1 pair left and they were my size.

Anyone know who makes PRL shoes in the USA?


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

Martin Greenfield-made J. Press MTM sack blazer.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

ECCO Track II Low



Lamy Safari Ballpoint



Citizen Eco Drive Military Watch



J Press Socks


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I just received a pair of Alan Payne white bucks from O'Connell's.

https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/casual_shoes.php

Unlike others, I didn't find their width to be off. The laces were tied somewhat oddly, I think, which made them a bit difficult to put on and tie. But this is easily remedied.

Now I've got to break them in. I want them to get dirty, to make sure that no one mistakes me for Peewee Herman.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Took a flyer on a Gloverall from Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/761077...erall&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage

It may be too big, but a forum search indicated that some Gloveralls, especially older ones, fit somewhat on the slim side.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Orgetorix said:


> Took a flyer on a Gloverall from Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/761077...erall&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage
> 
> It may be too big, but a forum search indicated that some Gloveralls, especially older ones, fit somewhat on the slim side.


Nice find Orge....
I just found a tan one on ebay last month in my size. $60 shipped and it's awesome. It pays to do some winter shopping in the summer!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Sir Cingle said:


> I just received a pair of Alan Payne white bucks from O'Connell's.
> 
> https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/casual_shoes.php
> 
> ...


post picture


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> post picture


Your wish = my command:

The darkness on the shoe comes from my camera, not dirt.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Sir Cingle said:


> Your wish = my command:
> 
> The darkness on the shoe comes from my camera, not dirt.


thank you! good looking bucks! break in procedure and enjoy wearing


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, those bucks look great. Much better than my Bass cheapies. Is the upper that smoother material or suede?


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Thanks, mjo. The upper is nubuck. The shoes are also really, really comfortable.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Thrifted a nice pair of black Park Aves in my size today--probably worn under ten times.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

These calf lhs are the first pair of black shoes I've bought in maybe 15 years:


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

Beautiful jacket, too bad I have to wait until autumn.


----------



## Christophe (Oct 27, 2010)

chilton said:


> Beautiful jacket, too bad I have to wait until autumn.


Chilton,
Great jacket! I like the way it looks with that tie as well. May I ask the maker?


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

A pair of AE macniels -- my first longwings from AE.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

srivats said:


>


Gorgeous!!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

srivats said:


> A pair of AE macniels -- my first longwings from AE.


good looking b & h! 
enjoy wearing
remember the break in procedure


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

Christophe said:


> Chilton,
> Great jacket! I like the way it looks with that tie as well. May I ask the maker?


A bit more British than usually seen here, but it was too good to pass up. Fits like a glove despite room for a shaggy dog.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

BB sale..........4 must iron OCBD, 1 non-iron (yes, it's GREAT!) dress shirt, stone poplin suit..........it's all good. Best of all, they got the pricing right on the first pass.


----------



## De Razor (May 20, 2011)

BorderBandit said:


> Found these on Etsy. Probably overlooked because they were spelled "Kenmore". As far as I can tell, NOS and maybe tried on and walked around in once. As you can see, they still have some of the original tags on the sole. For $40, a steal I believe.
> 
> View attachment 2555
> 
> View attachment 2556


Great score, how does Etsy work?


----------



## Richard Minks (Mar 1, 2010)

This month I acquired two shirts that I have had my eye on. They went on sale and the pound was slightly down for that week so I grab them.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Richard Minks said:


> This month I acquired two shirts that I have had my eye on. They went on sale and the pound was slightly down for that week so I grab them.


On sale. I'll say. The shirts are gorgeous as well.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Just in time for the 4th of July weekend I scored a pair of BB Seersucker trousers today at goodwill. Good as new!
Clark fit.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Kind thanks.....*

Eagle, Thank you for your kind words, and especially for your recollection. His co-workers tell me that a balky Thud was no match for The Chief. An incredible guy, he was. At almost 90 years, he was not nearly ready to go, and had become my best friend.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

De Razor said:


> Great score, how does Etsy work?


Pretty much like eBay, although they have less categories, and a fair portion of what you find is being offered from the designer/manufacturer.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Scored a BB Polo coaton the bay. Beautiful. I already have an awesome non BB Polo that is from the 60's but I couldn't resist. One will definitely wind up on the sales forum in the fall...
38R


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Got a pair of Spring Court G2 low tops in Navy at J Crew in DC for 14 bucks. Originally 70. Very Comfortable, classic... dare I say tradly sneakers.


----------



## jradish (Mar 31, 2011)

Just BINed a pair of Sebago white bucks that have languished on the bay for weeks and weeks. They should be here soon...my first white ones!


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Found my second Madras sportcoat in the last week today. Both of which fit me perfectly. This one of the bleeding variety. Pictures to come.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I love Patrick's BB madras jacket in the WAYW thread, but I just don't run into much in my size when eBaying/thrifting. The only ones I possess are a Stanley Blacker from years ago, and a more recent unconstructed blue patchwork from Izod which I'll have to slim down to fit again. Neither are much worth writing home about.

Likewise, my July started off just as modestly: Gifted with a JCP gift card and a coupon or two, I grabbed a few more of the SJB madras shirts (which seem to hold up well), a few AL S/S seersucker shirts, and two pair of Bass (!) shoes (Brockton dirty bucks, Buchanon saddles <- Hi-res pics). Obviously, I was a little gun-shy about the Bass shoes, but thought as beaters they may be fine. I suppose I'm the last here to see firsthand if/how their current reputation holds true.

Hopefully, I'll surpass this "take" before the month's end. I've set the bar higher in the past.


----------



## utahbob (Jul 16, 2009)

I got these Land End Nantucket Chinos for 20 bucks at Sears. The lady working there could not find them in the store for me in my size, so she ordered them with direct shipping to my house for free! Now I am going to get some shorts this week in the same color. https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/40191419.jpg/


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Fixed for ya:


----------



## utahbob (Jul 16, 2009)

*LL Bean Mocs*

There is a LL Bean Outlet store in Nashua, so I got these mocs for 44 bucks! Cheaper than eBay!

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/bbmocs.jpg/


----------



## utahbob (Jul 16, 2009)

Also picked up some bow ties and regular ties at Bobby's of Boston and Keezers. All for 35 bucks.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/dscf3511d.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/97/dscf3510p.jpg/


----------

